# Thinking about changing food...AGAIN



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

So far the only food that i have really found that i love is the BB...However the drive and the expense is what i can't do...Right now the dogs are on Diamond Naturals...I don't like it at all. Their coats are awful feeling...Ryder does nothing but scratch and itch...SO i have been looking at this today...please tell me what you think as i really don't understand what i should be looking for...


Natural Choice Chicken Rice & Oatmeal 35 Lb America's Farm & Home Store


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

There are tons of threads on puppy/dog foods it sounds more of an issue that you can't afford the best kibbles on the market is that correct?
If you have a Cosco near by you can get Kirkland it is grain free and you won't find a better food any cheaper.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Zayda...yes money is the issue...We don't have a cosco near us....But i will look into kirkland


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

kirkland would be a good choice for a tight budget. however, it is not a grain free food. 4health is sold at tsc and it is pretty similar to kirkland.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> Thanks Zayda...yes money is the issue...We don't have a cosco near us....But i will look into kirkland


Kirkland is the costco brand, if you don't have a costco nearby you won't be able to purchase Kirkland.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

have you looked into having food shipped? not sure of the cost but a lot of people use petfooddirect.

The 4Health from Tractor Supply Co. looks like a good food for the price


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well we went to petsmart tonight and we looked at all the foods, and we decided to go with Authority...My vet tried getting me to go with science diet, iams or eukanuba....But i just never have cared for any of those....SO thanks everyone, and i will let everyone now they do on it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Brandi asked a good question... is getting the food shipped an option? I always get my dog food shipped. Have you looked into it?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

yea hubby said it was just cheaper for us to drive and get it ourselves...Believe me i tried.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> yea hubby said it was just cheaper for us to drive and get it ourselves...Believe me i tried.


For Blue Buffalo, what were you paying (including the cost of gas since you said its a far drive).

I'll bet anything that someone can find it cheaper online. All of these websites have coupons that can be applied or free shipping promotions.

Just found on Petfooddirect.com, and i'm assuming you're feeding blue buffalo chicken and brown rice, that if you buy 4 bags you'll pay a total of $202 shipped to Illinois. That's with a 20% coupon applied coming out to $50.50 per bag. Seems pretty reasonable to me. Is that more than you're paying by driving and picking it up?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Well they have been on authority for just right at a month, sophie and the new puppy Sammy are doing pretty good on it, no itchies, or loose stools...Ryder on the other hand gobbles it right up but he is itching like crazy again...So i don't know what to do...I feel so bad that he itches like this...But i just can't do $50.00 bag of food. Does anybody know anything about AVODERM, or NATURES BEST? Any input would be great... I think i am going to keep the girls on authority and find something ryder can eat.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> So far the only food that i have really found that i love is the BB...However the drive and the expense is what i can't do...Right now the dogs are on Diamond Naturals...I don't like it at all. Their coats are awful feeling...Ryder does nothing but scratch and itch...SO i have been looking at this today...please tell me what you think as i really don't understand what i should be looking for...
> 
> 
> Natural Choice Chicken Rice & Oatmeal 35 Lb America's Farm & Home Store



I would call Annamaet and see if there is distributor near you. Based on my experience and discussions with professional people of all kinds that heavily work their dogs, it is the best kibble on the market. No gimmics just performance. The guy is a sled dog rock star and heavily published former Penn researcher and knows how to make food.

Buy it and stick with it you will find no better and no better value. As a pure value food then Black Gold makes a very good Ultimate Adult kibble as well. I have seen dogs run all day on BG and get up the next day and do it again. The professionally used foods are the way to go not the consumer gimmic foods.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i wouldnt normally recommend TOTW, but i think it is cheaper than BB and can be found at TSC. it is also grainless, which might help with the itching depending on the cause.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

it sounds like Ryder has allergies....it may be environmental but more likely it's food and could be aggravated by environmental. Grains/gluten and soy are generally top offenders....if you do not address the itching, not only will Ryder be miserable, you run the risk of progression to things like pyoderma. I understand cost is an issue, however the constant stress of the itching can cause long term health consequences also. You may want to consider a grain free, high animal protein dry food and give 3-4 months to see what happens. Otherwise, your only option is a limited antigen diet over the same period of time. Homeopathy can be successfully used to help with allergic responses, is not harmful and the remedies are inexpensive. Keep an eye out for any kind of skin reactions.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Look into Natures Select. The website is paulspetfood.com. Its all natural. Delivered free to your door. you just pay tax. Its a great line and they are soon releasing a grain free line. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Taylor...I tried looking at that but it just keeps sayin there is no distributor in our area


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Humm, definately sounds like a food allergy. What common ingredient did the Diamond Naturals and the Authority have? I know my dog itches like crazy when he has corn. There is one of the Authority foods that has the corn in it, and the other one (lamb i believe) does not (adult formula though). 

I am kind of in the same boat you are. I try to find a good food, but try to stick near $1- 1.50 per lb so that really limits my choices and then I need to avoid corn. I got lucky and went into our local Petco and they had some really good brands on 50% off for quick sale and managers specials. Maybe ask them if they anticipate any manager's specials or price reductions so you can try some new foods for less. I have my GSD on Whole Earth Farms and he's doing really well. I get it from Petfooddirect.com. I called and the cal content is .60 and the phos. is .39. I know that's near the ratio, but not sure if the amount itself is too low for a growing pup...but otherwise he's doing awesome on it. They usually have some sort of discount there too. That food w/ shipping is near $1 per lb. and they require alot less than what the bag calls for. 1 30lb bag lasts the 2 a month so it's very economical. It's hard to find a good food that agrees w/ the dogs, is in the right price range, and it what i consider to be healthy so I know how you feel!!


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

maybe get the BB just for Ryder, it would make the bag last longer, if you end up going to TOTW the closest place I know of is Vincennes, unless there is a Tractor supply in Princeton, if there is totally let me know. The TOTW is 46$ for 30lbs, but I know you should not have to feed as much as BB, I think Goren will end up getting 2-3 cups, he was on 3 of diamond natural, and this has higher calories. You could try pet food center in Evansville they carry before grain, evo, and earthborn holistics (I like earthborn because it is like 700 calories a cup) They probably have more than that, its down the loydes kinda by the zoo, you turn at the zoo sign by the hospital to the right and its on your right by the next stop light or the one after that. I like to get bones there for cheaper than other places.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> Taylor...I tried looking at that but it just keeps sayin there is no distributor in our area


Neither one of these is near you? They usually have a good size delivery area.

Nature's Select Chicago
Anne Wotzak Order Delivery Online ››Tel: (847) 852-1700

Nature's Select Springfield
Chris Laier Order Delivery Online »Tel: (217) 529-6250


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

If authority doesn't work for you I like Nutro for a lower costing food. I also was feeding Eukanuba to my show dogs before all this other food came out and they did very well on it but its a bit more expensive. I also had a friend that fed her show dogs and swears by proplan.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can checkout all the brands and their ratings at www.dogfoodanalysis.com.
6 is the highest rating, 1 is the lowest. It's all based on ingredients and is not a subjective rating.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You can checkout all the brands and their ratings at www.dogfoodanalysis.com.
> 6 is the highest rating, 1 is the lowest. It's all based on ingredients and is not a subjective rating.


This is leaving out what your dog does best on, if I had fed my border collie any of the 6 he would have been losing hair losing weight and looking terrible but dog chow or pedigree he would look like a show dog so I think you also have ot look at what your dog does best with and not always go with the guys in the labs.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

cagirl said:


> This is leaving out what your dog does best on, if I had fed my border collie any of the 6 he would have been losing hair losing weight and looking terrible but dog chow or pedigree he would look like a show dog so I think you also have ot look at what your dog does best with and not always go with the guys in the labs.


?????....perhaps not every food is good for every dog, but how low grade, corn based foods can be wonderful shall leave me in dismay for quite some time!...and they aren't in labs, they look at actual ingredients and how they benefit the diet of carnivores...


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> ?????....perhaps not every food is good for every dog, but how low grade, corn based foods can be wonderful shall leave me in dismay for quite some time!...and they aren't in labs, they look at actual ingredients and how they benefit the diet of carnivores...


Well I am not trying to say go out and buy cheap food but I know my border collie and the breeder I got him from both had problems if we fed high grade food. It was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

cagirl said:


> Well I am not trying to say go out and buy cheap food


not suggesting that!lol....my comments were based on ur examples of dog chow and pedigree....high grade food is a matter of ingredients.....these two examples are not, in my opinion, high grade food.....one needs to examine the ingredients; high grade food is made of animal protein.....


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You are correct that it depends on how your dog(s) do any given food. Some dogs can't handle a really rich food. My dogs didn't do well on one high end food but did on others. For me that rating system gave me the opportunity to compare ingredients as I knew I didn't want to feed a corn or rice diet.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You are correct that it depends on how your dog(s) do any given food. Some dogs can't handle a really rich food. My dogs didn't do well on one high end food but did on others. For me that rating system gave me the opportunity to compare ingredients as I knew I didn't want to feed a corn or rice diet.


That site is somewhat of a joke. Many criticisms of the "lower rated" foods are wrong. I even found a case where the site changed the label.

It's bogus.

I am not here to pump Abady, but more GSD's have been raised on Abady than any other food and its gets a "1" on bad information in the review.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you found a wrong label I would notify them as I'm sure it is a mistake if that is the case. They gain nothing from their ratings and best I can tell they are based solely on ingredients. It's personal preference and mine is not to feed anything heavy in grains. I'm not promoting any brands, just posting the tool.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

sable123 said:


> I am not here to pump Abady, but more GSD's have been raised on Abady than any other food


I'm curious where you found this statistic....I have had GSD's for 35 years and I am not familiar with any breeder who advocates that food.....


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought the same thing, then I noticed it was a junior member which I assume is someone under 18 which told me all I needed to know. (I don't say that from a bad place, just lots of learning ahead


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> I'm curious where you found this statistic....I have had GSD's for 35 years and I am not familiar with any breeder who advocates that food.....


You are in Canada? Its very popular with large breed dog owners in the US. I know that more than 2,000 GSDs have been raised on it out of one guide dog association. I run into frequently and its a time tested formula but not for every dog owner. If you are a fan of fruits & herbs, pretty packaging and feel good human ingredients, this is not for you.

I know several trainers in NJ that use or sell tons of the stuff each month.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

sable123 said:


> You are in Canada? Its very popular with large breed dog owners in the US. I know that more than 2,000 GSDs have been raised on it out of one guide dog association. I run into frequently and its a time tested formula but not for every dog owner. If you are a fan of fruits & herbs, pretty packaging and feel good human ingredients, this is not for you.
> 
> I know several trainers in NJ that use or sell tons of the stuff each month.


That's well and good, however I am asking about your statistical source that indicates more have been raised on that food than ANY other food....if this is true, though I am skeptical to say the least, I would love to read about the studies/reports.....and BTW Walmart sells tons of Ol'Roy, but that doesn't make it good....simple point being made there.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sable123 said:


> I am not here to pump Abady, but more GSD's have been raised on Abady than any other food and its gets a "1" on bad information in the review.


 
im skeptical very many gsd owners use this. i know quite a few breeders in the tri state area where i live and none of them have ever used abady or talked about it. likewise, i know a countless number of gsd owners and can honestly say this food isnt really on anyones radar. of the 4 different gsd boards i frequent, Abady virtually never gets mentioned, except by a select few who have some connection with the company. 

id love to see some link or statistic that proves more GSD's have been raised on Abady than any other food.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I doubt it as well but as I mentioned I noticed it was a junior member so I suspect it was based on defensiveness (probably the food they use) due to being rated a 1 (lowest rating) on the analysis site.

If it's true he can post the study and show us otherwise, but as someone stated it's not anyone's radar that I'm aware of either.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I thought the same thing, then I noticed it was a junior member which I assume is someone under 18 which told me all I needed to know. (I don't say that from a bad place, just lots of learning ahead


Was that directed at me? I have 30 years with dogs, I have 10 dogs, co-own 5 others. I have more experience with hunting dogs but took in a shepherd recently. I also had interests in a few pet product ventures years back.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

found this:


http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/Fresh Frozen Complete Foods.htm



> The raw Abady Growth Formula for Puppies of the Large and Giant Breeds is a scientifically advanced and Natural complete and balanced dog food for growing puppies that will weigh more than 60 lb at one year of age. Developed in the mid-1970s, this formula grows puppies of the large and giant breeds in an extraordinary fashion. lt can be used successfully in combination with the dry granular Abady Formula for Growing Puppies of the Larger Breeds or the Abady Formula for Growing Puppies of the Giant Breeds. lt is the only growth food in the world which has been fed to 2,000 German Shepherd puppies over a 20-year period at the prestigious Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation in Bloomfield, Connecticut under the management of its most capable and principled Vice President, Roberta Kaman. Mrs. Kaman has demonstrated that Abady foods, when fed as directed, prevent hip dysplasia. Every puppy whose feeding was under the direct control of Mrs. Kaman exhibited “textbook perfect hips.” Of the puppies placed in foster homes, 90% had perfect hips and 10% exhibited mild dysplasia (not enough to disqualify them as guide dogs), possibly attributable to the individual foster parents’ unauthorized mixing of Abady foods with other brands or due to underfeeding. Prior to feeding Abady, the Fidelco Foundation fed the most popular National brands and experienced 50% or more hip dysplasia, much of it severe and crippling. Not one single case of bloat or torsion occurred while Abady was the diet being fed.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

looking further into it this looks like a good food. I just may try to find it. any clue who sells it on the west coast?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I doubt it as well but as I mentioned I noticed it was a junior member so I suspect it was based on defensiveness (probably the food they use) due to being rated a 1 (lowest rating) on the analysis site.
> 
> If it's true he can post the study and show us otherwise, but as someone stated it's not anyone's radar that I'm aware of either.


"Roberta Kaman

Vice-President and Director of

Operations and Animal Husbandry

Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation Inc.

Bloomfield, CT

To Whom It May Concern,

We have been using various Abady Foods at the Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation Inc. for twenty years on both our adult breeding stock and our puppies. In that period, as Mr. Abady, President of The Robert Abady Dog Food Company Ltd. anticipated, we eliminated hip dysplasia from our canine colony. In fact the hips on our German Shepherd’s breeding stock are text-book perfect as are the hips on all the puppies under our total control. Of the approximately two thousand puppies we have placed in foster homes for socialization, ninety percent are dysplasia free and only ten percent evidenced it mildly. We attribute this to, possibly, our lack of rigid feeding control over these particular puppies that are placed in foster homes. Prior to using Abady, fifty percent of our puppies developed hip dysplasia, some of it severe, even crippling. Prior to using Abady we fed National brands.

I can say with certainty that in our experience, the proper combination of Abady foods when fed as directed, will not only prevent hip dysplasia but develop thoroughly sound animals.

I might add that in twenty years of feeding Abady foods to our German Shepherd colony, we have not experienced any incidence of bloat or torsion.

Out of gratitude to the Abady Company and to Mr. Abady personally, I give my permission to the Abady Company to use this statement as needed."


If you dont know who Robert Abady, DVM is you have had your head in the sand. He was the first guy to sell a raw complete diet 30 years ago and staunch critic of the pet food industry, especially high grain diets and diets high in fiber.

He was also a famous breeder of Bouviers. He was considered a heretic 30 years ago but he was the original raw feeder and was advocating high protein, low carb diets before it was fashionable. I suggest you get new radar.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My apologies sable123, I made the assumption 'junior' member was anyone under 18...that's what I get for assuming! 

And thanks to Cagirl for detailed information.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> My apologies sable123, I made the assumption 'junior' member was anyone under 18...that's what I get for assuming!
> 
> And thanks to Cagirl for detailed information.


Cagirl check with the company about distribution. You can buy it online as well.

It is really good stuff and by the way its not kibble its a granular meal.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> My apologies sable123, I made the assumption 'junior' member was anyone under 18...that's what I get for assuming!
> 
> And thanks to Cagirl for detailed information.



you have lovely dogs by the way


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sable123 said:


> I can say with certainty that in our experience, *the proper combination of Abady foods when fed as directed, will not only prevent hip dysplasia*....*10% exhibited mild dysplasia (not enough to disqualify them as guide dogs), possibly attributable to the individual foster parents’ unauthorized mixing of Abady foods with other brands *.


these previous posts have just been promotional materials for the Abady Company....and some of these claims just make my head hurt.


I must have researched all the wrong things about hip dysplasia, as i understood it to be caused primarily by genetic components. i cant see how feeding a particular food can prevent something that a dog is genetically predisposed to. sorry, but i find this claim to lack credibility.

"._.dogs getting hip dysplasia attributable to...the unauthorized mixing of Abady foods with other brands":headbang:_

so they use Abady at a guide dog school....that in no way makes it remotely true that more gsd's have been raised on Abady than any other food.
i dont put much stock in that, as their are guide dog schools that use all types of dog food.

and the Abady food company has developed a food designed for large breeds..............so have a boatload of manufacturers.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Sable. Can you tell me what junior member means so I don't come across so ignorant again? 

I referred your post/article to the person that has a 5 month old with dysplsia.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> these previous posts have just been promotional materials for the Abady Company.
> 
> 
> I must have researched all the wrong things about hip dysplasia, as i understood it to be caused primarily by genetic components. i cant see how feeding a particular food can prevent something that a dog is genetically predisposed to. sorry, but i find this claim to lack credibility.
> ...



Listen, for people on the East Coast Abady is well known and available everywhere. As for Fidelco, it is an old, highly regarded guide dog association and has nothing to do with the company. I know NYC cops that wouldn't use another food. It has been around a long time and its proven.

I am a natural skeptic too having been involved in the industry but the stuff is quality. It is very expensive to make because its made in several parts and then mixed. The only thing that is exposed to heat is the the rice. I have fed trial dogs as little as 1.5 cups a day while other fed 5 cups of kibble.

The only people that criticize it are people that admittedly have never used it. I dont have a clue why or how the Fidelco dogs have lower rates of dyplasia, I use it because my dogs perform on very small amounts of food and look wonderful. For trialers and hunters there is nothing more frustrating than scheduling meals around training when you have to feed a pointer 5 cups of kibble.

By the way I also use Annamaet on half my dogs. That stuff is great as well.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Thanks Sable. Can you tell me what junior member means so I don't come across so ignorant again?
> 
> I referred your post/article to the person that has a 5 month old with dysplsia.


It is based on post numbers, the words under your name change with the more posts you make.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sable123 said:


> Listen, for people on the East Coast Abady is well known and available everywhere. As for Fidelco, it is an old, highly regarded guide dog association and has nothing to do with the company. I know NYC cops that wouldn't use another food. It has been around a long time and its proven.
> 
> I am a natural skeptic too having been involved in the industry but the stuff is quality. It is very expensive to make because its made in several parts and then mixed. The only thing that is exposed to heat is the the rice. I have fed trial dogs as little as 1.5 cups a day while other fed 5 cups of kibble.
> 
> The only people that criticize it are people that admittedly have never used it.


i can find many many dog groups, police departments, guide dog schools that use and endorse Iams...it doesnt make it good.

i dont need to try every food on the market before i have an opinion on it....i can base my opinions on my perceived desirability of the ingredients used and the nutrient profile.....and i certainly will call out ridiculous claims such as feeding a particular food will prevent hip dysplasia.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sable123 said:


> Listen, for people on the East Coast Abady is well known and available everywhere.


uhh...on the East Coast here...never, ever heard of it. I am a bit suspicious of any food that claims a miracle cure for a bone disorder. HD has way to many factors for a food to make the claim that they can make it disappear. Does it magically reshape the bones in the hips?

Other than owning dogs for 30 years, exactly what are your credentials that make you an expert in nutrition?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

OH MY...My head flippin hurts... I don't know what to buy..


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Andrea that cracked me up! Thanks for the laugh. I have to agree..if there were a food that prevented HD I think we and every vet would know about it.

I just keep referring people to www.dogfoodanalysis.com to make their own decisions. This list just about every dogfood availalbe with ingredients, etc. It gives a good view of all of them and for those of us that want grainfree it's a good comparison.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is GSDSunshine!!?? She can make up a spreadsheet to help you figure cost. I think it's her anyways! Do your research on the foods and decide what you want.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

by feeding a good food, you will likely feed less so 35 pounds of a food that cost 50$/bag, may last a lot longer than a food that cost you 30 or 40$/bag. And hopefully, the better food will prevent some of the problems that vets will have to try to sort out down the line. 

Everyone disses corn. And swears by the dogfoodanalysis. This is because lots of the lower quality food is made up of a lot of low quality corn. The problem with simply using ingredient lists is that the ingredients may be listed by the order of weight but they do not say anything about the quality of the ingredients. 

The dogfoodanalysis let me down because I scoffed at corn and went for meat and fed the five star foods and got seriously burned. 

I am now feeding Kumpi, 35 pound bags are delivered to my door shipped FedX for $50/bag delivered. It has corn meal in it, but 94% of its protein comes from the various meats and egg. It has nothing sourced from China in it, and it is not manufactured by Diamond who I will never trust. It has never been recalled. It is a fixed formula, meaning they are not changing the amounts of the ingredients depending on what is more expensive this week. 

The best thing is that my dogs are doing awesome on it. My puppies are thriving. My adults have gained back the weight they lost on Canidae, all of them are looking much better. Whitney has gained ten pounds since the mess with Canidae when she went down to 53.5 pounds almost a year ago. Since switching, no bloody bouts of colitis, not one, and Whitney is a trim 63.3 pounds. Milla is up 7 pounds, Tori is up from 56 to 67, and trim. Heidi is up from 62 to 71. 

So five star food embraced by the dogfoodreview (the new formula is still given 5 stars even though they have had complaints), or a cornmeal food that the dog food review would scoff at. But it works. My dogs look good now. All of them. And if you play their ingredient game, you can see how Kumpi COULD actually have more meat than their five star food, because of all the grains that follow their meat meals. 

The only way you can guarantee the quality of the ingredients is trust. There is no such thing as human-grade ingredients. Organic might mean anything with regards to dog food. Dog food is a racket. Those with the best marketeers will win. Sites like the dog food review can probably be paid off. I cannot see how else Canidae can continue to have five stars. 

I know that I am ranting and passionate about this issue. Most of you will argue against Kumpi. But I have become a follower of this food. My dogs do not look "corn-fed." But they are no longer showing ridges on their backs and racks of ribs. I just could not believe my five star food was the cause. Do not get sucked in like I was. The ONLY cause was the food. That was all I changed.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> uhh...on the East Coast here...never, ever heard of it. I am a bit suspicious of any food that claims a miracle cure for a bone disorder. HD has way to many factors for a food to make the claim that they can make it disappear. Does it magically reshape the bones in the hips?
> 
> Other than owning dogs for 30 years, exactly what are your credentials that make you an expert in nutrition?


Listen its a free country everyone can feed what they want but there is no reason to be suspicious. Orijen claims that saskatoon berries, fennel seeds & marigold petals are good for dogs and everyone takes it at face value. That company was making supermarket dog food a few years back.

They also market on the basis on "locally sourced" ingredients but almost all the protein comes from US based poultry plants.

There is a highly respected holistic pet store in Bloomfield NJ that sells at least 12 brands of frozen and all the best dry foods, not just Abady. The owner is a trained nutritionist. Abady is probably his best seller and least returned:

"I own a holistic Pet shop (Paradise Pet :: Your friendly neighborhood petshop...) and have been selling Abady products for years. I'll be very honest with everyone. If someone showed me an ingredient list from Abady, and I didn't know it was Abady, I would be hesitant to use it. In fact, I would not use it. But, the fact that it is Abady is all I need to know. It is the only food I sell that no dogs or cats have had any reactions or issues eating it. It is the best performing food I sell. Most people don't realize how essential by-products and Fat (lard) is for carnivores. I see Lard on a label and my first thought is "Thank God", someone knows what they are doing. I sell some of the best dry, canned and Raw foods in the country. And, if I am ever in doubt about what food to suggest, I always direct people to Abady. Mr. Abady is the only source I feel completely comfortable taking advide from. All these other jokers want to talk about all the vegetables and fiber that dogs and cats need. Those are the foods you need to stay away from. I am always available to help anyone anywhere in the country if they would to talk about carnivore nutrition. If you don't like Abady foods there are only two possible reasons: Either A - you never tried it before to see it out-perform other foods ... or B - You don't fully understand the requirements of carnivores. There is one other possbility...you could read some periodicals that bash ingredients. I won't mention what periodicals"

Sincerely, 
Jeff Coltenback, President 
Paradise Pet, Inc 


​


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sable123 said:


> "I own a holistic Pet shop (Paradise Pet :: Your friendly neighborhood petshop...) and have been selling Abady products for years. I'll be very honest with everyone. If someone showed me an ingredient list from Abady, and I didn't know it was Abady, I would be hesitant to use it. In fact, I would not use it. But, the fact that it is Abady is all I need to know. It is the only food I sell that no dogs or cats have had any reactions or issues eating it. It is the best performing food I sell. Most people don't realize how essential by-products and Fat (lard) is for carnivores. I see Lard on a label and my first thought is "Thank God", someone knows what they are doing. I sell some of the best dry, canned and Raw foods in the country. And, if I am ever in doubt about what food to suggest, I always direct people to Abady. Mr. Abady is the only source I feel completely comfortable taking advide from. All these other jokers want to talk about all the vegetables and fiber that dogs and cats need. Those are the foods you need to stay away from. I am always available to help anyone anywhere in the country if they would to talk about carnivore nutrition. If you don't like Abady foods there are only two possible reasons: Either A - you never tried it before to see it out-perform other foods ... or B - You don't fully understand the requirements of carnivores. There is one other possbility...you could read some periodicals that bash ingredients. I won't mention what periodicals"​
> Sincerely,
> Jeff Coltenback, President
> Paradise Pet, Inc ​


thanks for more Abady promotional material.

i dont mind people giving their opinions on a food OR showing legit studies or research to back up their opnions, but this is about the third "promotional" piece in this thread for the Robert Abady dog food company....ie testimonials and the like.

again, i could provide equally compelling testimonials from Iams....but i am not interested in promoting the food.....i find promotional material to be a poor response to peoples opinions on a dog food....of course anyone touting the company is going to have something good to say.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Home Page Lucky Seven Kennels, home of DenWolf German Shepherds.

abady user in Colorado

"They must show strong drives and excellent temperaments at an early age to be considered. Quality food and proper nutrition are the most important factors in raising healthy dogs. I use and strongly recommend Abady dog foods to all pet owners. I have personally used these products for over 15 years, and believe they are the finest dog food in the world. I also supplement with raw and cooked food, and canned meats. Please see our links page to learn more about pet nutrition presented in a way that you will not see elsewhere"

Do you know anyone that has used the same food for 15 years?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> thanks for more Abady promotional material.


 
Oh stop that guy sells a bunch of different products. Call him yourself.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sable123 said:


> Oh stop that guy sells a bunch of different products. Call him yourself.


maybe so, but the little blog you posted is nothing about that...it is all about abady and the poor uninformed people who dont know enough to feed Abady.....gee, i think i will call him. i wonder what he will suggest i feed??


_*" if I am ever in doubt about what food to suggest, I always direct people to Abady.* Mr. Abady is the only source I feel completely comfortable taking advide from. All these other jokers want to talk about all the vegetables and fiber that dogs and cats need. Those are the foods you need to stay away from. I am always available to help anyone anywhere in the country if they would to talk about carnivore nutrition. *If you don't like Abady foods there are only two possible reasons: Either A - you never tried it before to see it out-perform other foods ... or B - You don't fully understand the requirements of carnivores.* There is one other possbility...you could read some periodicals that bash ingredients. I won't mention what periodicals"_

he is clearly promoting Abady, going so far as to talk down to people telling them if they dont feed abady its because either they havent tried it or they dont understand the requirement of carnivores.

i know lots of folks here who fully understand the nutritional needs of carnivores....go to the raw feeding section and you will meet many of them....and i am quite certain Abady isnt something they would consider, even if they had to feed dry dog food.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> maybe so, but the little blog you posted is nothing about that...it is all about abady and the poor uninformed people who dont know enough to feed Abady.....gee, i think i will call him. i wonder what he will suggest i feed??
> 
> 
> _*" if I am ever in doubt about what food to suggest, I always direct people to Abady.* Mr. Abady is the only source I feel completely comfortable taking advide from. All these other jokers want to talk about all the vegetables and fiber that dogs and cats need. Those are the foods you need to stay away from. I am always available to help anyone anywhere in the country if they would to talk about carnivore nutrition. *If you don't like Abady foods there are only two possible reasons: Either A - you never tried it before to see it out-perform other foods ... or B - You don't fully understand the requirements of carnivores.* There is one other possbility...you could read some periodicals that bash ingredients. I won't mention what periodicals"_
> ...


 
"Abady Dog Food Company (845-473-1900) website
Before we switched to RAW, we used this food with remarkable results. Several other Kuvasz breeders use Abady, too. Contact Abady and they will do one of three things: Give you the name of a local store or distributor to buy the food, give you the name/number of a supplier that will ship to you, or they will sell direct to you, but you have to buy a lot to buy direct. It may appear initially that the Abady food is expensive, but you feed half of the amount of the Abady Foods that you would normal premium brand foods... and much less than half of grocery store brands"


Here is a breeder of Kuvasz. The only point I am making is clearly professionals have a high opinion of this food.


I received this email from another breeder last week after asking about the food.. I forgot I had it. 

"Yes, I do and have done so at my kennel for over 5 years. Especially for the Gestation formula. Get wonderful results with strong puppies and easy whelping, with that product. Although I have to ship it near 3000 miles and it costs me a fortune, is well worth it! They are in Poughkeepsie NY, so easy for you. If you call and set up a kennel account, you only need to purchase $200 and if you are that close you can just drive to them and pick up. Extremely good formula for breeding! Your bitch will spit out her pups like a machine gun and be over in 3 hours! That's my usual experience. They also a have raw formulas, which you can get, but I cannot. Doesn't matter we raise our own organic sheep and butcher, so my freezer is full of my own raw meat. Talk to Erica she is the boss and can give you the breeding protocol. Excellent breeding results! Barb"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> " if I am ever in doubt about what food to suggest, I always direct people to Abady._ Mr. Abady is the only source I feel completely comfortable taking advide from. *All these other jokers want to talk about all the vegetables and fiber that dogs and cats need.* Those are the foods you need to stay away from. I am always available to help anyone anywhere in the country if they would to talk about carnivore nutrition. _*If you don't like Abady foods there are only two possible reasons: Either A - you never tried it before to see it out-perform other foods ... or B - You don't fully understand the requirements of carnivores. *_There is one other possbility...you could read some periodicals that bash ingredients. I won't mention what periodicals"_


Sable123 IS one of those jokers! :rofl: Read all the RAW threads where he is insisting that dogs need vegetables and fruits for fiber.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Sable123 IS one of those jokers! :rofl: Read all the RAW threads where he is insisting that dogs need vegetables and fruits for fiber.


Yes you plebe, when on a RAW diet it is advisable. Inexperienced raw feeders often have dog bind up from too many RMB's.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is GSD breeder in NY that mentions Abady in the contract along with a few other foods

Cheradon Shepherds Home Page


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sable123 said:


> Listen its a free country everyone can feed what they want but there is no reason to be suspicious. Orijen claims that saskatoon berries, fennel seeds & marigold petals are good for dogs and everyone takes it at face value.
> 
> 
> ​


You're right, it is a free country. But there is reason to be suspicious of any food that claims to be a miracle cure for Hip Dysplasia, which is an bone confirmation disease.

Think if I fed it to my husband his degenerative arthritis would miraculously disappear?

There is a HUGE difference between saying some of the ingredients are good for dogs and saying a food will cure a disease.

And YOU are the one screaming that dogs need vegetables, corn and fruits in their diet. So do they, or don't they? You can't change your opinion depending on the post and what you are trying to push at the time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sable123 said:


> Yes you pleeb, when on a RAW diet it is advisable. Inexperienced raw feeders often have dog bind up from too many RMB's.


Plebe? Did you not read the rules of the forum on calling people names?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

"I sought advice from Barbara at Jamil Kennels in Loudon, New Hampshire. Her love and devotion for her own animals (several dogs and cats) and the dogs that board with her impressed me from the start when I met her a year or so ago. She’s been using a little-known brand of dog food called Abady since 1980, since meeting Dr. Robert Abady, the company’s founder at Westminster. Her stories of chronic health problems disappearing in her dogs and those of other breeders compelled me to give it a try.
Dr. Abady, now deceased, was a biochemist. His research in canine nutrition led to the creation of this small, decidedly un-commercial dog and cat food company in the late 1970s. The Robert Abady Dog Food Company website is peppered with his articles and “genius-level thinking” that give a glimpse of the eccentric that he apparently was. The fact that Barbara was able to pick up the phone while I was there, call the company and get specific questions answered impressed me. Abady Feeds has a veterinarian on staff, and the phone is always answered by a human being"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gosh Sable...it's a good thing that you are here to copy and paste testimonials to straighten all us poor, ignorant, uneducated pleebs out. It's amazing we haven't all killed our dogs before! 

The Savior has cometh!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Enough. Take it to PM's if you feel you must continue the bickering.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

FYI Angelaw has locked this thread.


----------

